# HUGE deli cups



## micheleinvirginia

Anyone know where to get these in a small quantity of maybe 20?

I have checked fruitflies.net and superiorenterprise. I want something larger than 32oz. and tall.


----------



## Ian

eBay  got my cups of there.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## micheleinvirginia

Cant find any there either, searched deli cups, deli containers, insect containers, plastic jars, cant find anything bigger than 32 oz.


----------



## nickyp0

the way i get my deli cup is go to like a surper store like market basket or wal-mart and ask the deli if you can buy them. Most of the time i get them for free.


----------



## micheleinvirginia

Yeah but I dont want small ones.. does Walmart carry ones bigger than quart size??


----------



## nickyp0

yup i have gotten i think it holds about three pounds of food and clear the only thing is that it will have pics of the store on it


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

they sell a massive selection of em at a DIY / tool shop near me ( i dont know why )


----------



## Geckospot

I found some large, gallon size plastic jars at the dollar store. The only problem is they're not clear. They're opaque.

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## Rick

http://www.superiorenterprise.com/ Is where I get mine.


----------



## Jodokohajjio

Not sure if this is the size you're looking for, but if you search ebay for "mason jar" you should find some decent sized glass jars--they might even come with lids!

Otherwise, I'd look in the "Kitchen" section under "Home &amp; Garden". This link should take you to it: http://home.listings.ebay.com/Kitchen_W0QQ...HomeTextNonFeat


----------



## DeShawn

You looking for clear cups or does it matter?


----------



## micheleinvirginia

I wanted ones that are crystal clear like Superior Enterprise, but for now I am using some plastic jars from Walmart for the smaller guys and cheesy poof containers for the big guys. I want them to look AWESOME. Perfect clarity and no writing. Cant seem to find any though so I have given up looking.


----------



## Tapos

i go to the dollar store and get clear tall food containers, then cut a window and hot glue screen over it. or go to price/cost co or sam's and get large pretzels, eat them and use the container, large plastic peanut jars work also.


----------

